# Ranger Banshee Extreme prop question



## Brett

LOA – 16’8”

Beam – 6’9”

Draft – 5.5”

Dry weight – 540

Fuel capacity - 17

Max HP – 60


Observed performance w/2 people and half fuel, 60 HP Evinrude ETEC outboard,
swinging a 13 7/8” x 15” three-bladed stainless-steel prop.

Cruise RPM
Speed in MPH
Gallons Per Hour
Miles per gallon

Slow cruise/3500
20.2
1.9
10.6

Fast cruise/4500
26.4
3.0
8.8

Wide open/6000
34.0
5.2
6.5

The world according to google.


----------



## TomFL

> I bought a new 2008 Ranger Banshee Extreme.  It is powered by a Yamaha 60 four stroke.  The motor came with a PowerTec 12 pitch prop and the boat will not get on plane. I borrowed a Yamaha 13 pitch aluminum prop and the boat planes out.  Does anyone know what stainless prop is reccommended?


Are you sure you have that correctly???

The boat will not get up on plane with a 12 pitch prop, but will plane with a 13 pitch prop??

Sounds backwards to me, given the diameter being the same between the two...???

-T


----------



## rkmurphy

To me, 12 pitch sounds like nothing for a 60 hp motor. Definitely go up in pitch. 15 sounds right...

I don't know much about this stuff, though... :-[


----------



## DuckNut

Found out different figures for max hp. http://www.rangerboats.com/article.cfm?storyid=64

But if you just bought this boat then take it back to the dealer because it sounds like something is wrong if a 60 won't get it on plane. I'm sure if you take the dealer for a ride he would certainly try to make it right without you spending money on a different prop.


----------



## TomFL

> To me, 12 pitch sounds like nothing for a 60 hp motor.  Definitely go up in pitch.  15 sounds right...
> 
> I don't know much about this stuff, though... :-[


Really it's dependent on final drive ratio.... Might swing a big prop or something as well. 

But I agree, a 12 pitch on a 60 sounds like a small prop. The Pathfinder I just sold swung a 14" 4-blade on a 60hp 2-stroke.

-T


----------



## abaco_boat

Thanks for the info. I talked with Ranger and they are going to swap the prop. The reason the 12 pitch doesn't work is it has an extreme cup on the back edge of the prop which limits the engine rpms. The 13 pitch we tried was not cupped and it performed much better.


----------



## whiteboybluez

Not all props are the same. I'm in the process of going thru the same. They have HP guidelines for prop size but they're other factors such as cup size, diameter, boat weight, etc. that need to be considered. 
ie* guideline for an etec 90 four blade prop is 15p but what I ended up with is the 13p to get max rpms. I chose the RXB4 by Powertech for the holeshot on a Back Country 161 Ghost(same hull as the ranger 169 ghost). The holeshot is very impressive.


----------



## flatsrover

I have a 07 Banshee Extreme with the 60 Yamaha 4 stroke. The stock prop,3 blade power tech, was awful. It would get on plane but it was REAL slow. I tried a 4 blade power tech. It got on plane quick but it made the engine vibrate will at idle. I called ken @ Prop Gods in Sarasota. That dude knows what he's doing. He re cupped the stock prop. Man that thing will scream now. Great hole shot and very smooth @ 6000 rpm's.
Anyone want a 4 blade power tech for a 60 Yamaha. :-?


[email protected]


----------

